# Boot poll: Lace-to-toe?



## Torquey Todd (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm curious to know AS folks' preference for boot lacedness, for any boots.

Do you prefer lace-to-toe, or not?

I understand that lace-to-toe usually costs more, and that sometimes it's mutually exclusive with hard toe for some brands, and that there are plenty of other accompanying details to the question. But I'd just like to know what people prefer, and if you feel like saying so, why.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Feb 26, 2013)

They pinch my toes, I prefer a non lace to toe.


----------



## Joe46 (Feb 26, 2013)

They both have their place.


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 26, 2013)

Smoke jumpers are high dollar. Lace to toe prevents putting on toe caps to make the boot last longer.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 26, 2013)

Lace to toe for calks. They have to fit right or life becomes most unpleasant.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Feb 26, 2013)

Those Wesco's git?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gologit (Feb 26, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> Those Wesco's git?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Yup...they were brand new in that picture. They don't look quite so good now.:msp_sad:


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2013)

The Kuliens don't come in lace to toe. I'm sure they would if one paid more. I've had both. Both are fine because it is how the boot fits, not how it laces.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 26, 2013)

slowp said:


> The Kuliens don't come in lace to toe. I'm sure they would if one paid more. I've had both. Both are fine because it is how the boot fits, not how it laces.



Her Kuliens are size 000 narrow. Barbie dolls have bigger feet. Dern fine boots though.

My feet are flipper shaped and too wide for lace to toe boots. What matters is how yours fit. I have both Whites and Wesco boots. Most are custom made for my foot.


----------



## Torquey Todd (Feb 26, 2013)

slowp said:


> The Kuliens don't come in lace to toe. I'm sure they would if one paid more. I've had both. Both are fine because it is how the boot fits, not how it laces.



Huh, "The Kuliens" -- the article is for reverence? I've only had The White's and The La Sportivas. The La Sportivas are The El Jefes.

Lace-to-toe lets a toe box fit my foot after leather stretches. Toe boxes on boots without laces over the toe just get looser as boot age increases until rebuild.

I've had both but prefer lace-to-toe for this reason. I can see how someone who doesn't like a tight fit wouldn't care for lace-to-toe. It's true that they can fit just the same when new, but you can't say that lacedness doesn't matter to fit.

I didn't realize preventing toe cap application was a reason to prefer non-LTT boots.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 26, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Her Kuliens are size 000 narrow. Barbie dolls have bigger feet. Dern fine boots though.



smurf feet, smurf feet, smurf feet...according to Columbia's fallers, anyway.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 26, 2013)

Torquey Todd said:


> Huh, "The Kuliens" -- the article is for reverence?



If a person puts out the bucks for Kuliens they get to refer to them any darn way they want.


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> smurf feet, smurf feet, smurf feet...according to Columbia's fallers, anyway.



My middle finger wants to come up.....can't control it.....must control it....damn, there it goes!

When one has non-manly feet, one cannot simply go in and buy a pair of say, Carolinas:msp_sneaky: off the shelf.

I've probably set off another controversy...oh dear!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 26, 2013)

slowp said:


> My middle finger wants to come up.....can't control it.....must control it....damn, there it goes!
> 
> When one has non-manly feet, one cannot simply go in and buy a pair of say, Carolinas:msp_sneaky: off the shelf.
> 
> I've probably set off another controversy...oh dear!



Uh oh...does this mean I'm off the cookie list? Again? 

Hey, your feet might be small but at least they're the same _size_. I never had a pair of boots that fit worth a darn until I had Wesco build me a pair years ago with their fancy home measurement thingy. I thought I'd just spend the rest of my life with three sox on one foot and one on the other. And blisters.
Custom boots _are_ spendy...but they're worth it.


----------



## Torquey Todd (Feb 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> If a person puts out the bucks for Kuliens they get to refer to them any darn way they want.



True. Posts on this forum leave me not unfamiliar with his appreciation for those boots. I would certainly like a pair.


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Uh oh...does this mean I'm off the cookie list? Again?
> 
> Hey, your feet might be small but at least they're the same _size_. I never had a pair of boots that fit worth a darn until I had Wesco build me a pair years ago with their fancy home measurement thingy. I thought I'd just spend the rest of my life with three sox on one foot and one on the other. And blisters.
> Custom boots _are_ spendy...but they're worth it.



Um, no. *The* Kuliens are or my former pairs were a half size different. I assume *the* latest pair follows that sizing.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 26, 2013)

Torquey Todd said:


> True. Posts on this forum leave me not unfamiliar with his appreciation for those boots. I would certainly like a pair.



_Her_ boots. Her. Female type person.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 26, 2013)

I like lace to toe.
It's good to know I'm not the only one with different size feet.
My Dad had polio when he was a kid, his right foot was a size 6, his left foot was an 11 1/2 E. That was a man who appreciated a pair of custom boots. 

Andy


----------



## Torquey Todd (Feb 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> _Her_ boots. Her. Female type person.



The her women's The Kuliens, I meant.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 26, 2013)

redprospector said:


> I like lace to toe.
> It's good to know I'm not the only one with different size feet.
> My Dad had polio when he was a kid, his right foot was a size 6, his left foot was an 11 1/2 E. That was a man who appreciated a pair of custom boots.
> 
> Andy



I had a Podiatrist tell me that _most_ people have different size feet but the difference is usually less than a half size and people don't really notice. Mine is a full size difference and even that isn't too bad...extra sox usually take care of it...but one pair of custom made boots and I was spoiled for life.

Your Dad must have paid a mint for his boots.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I had a Podiatrist tell me that _most_ people have different size feet but the difference is usually less than a half size and people don't really notice. Mine is a full size difference and even that isn't too bad...extra sox usually take care of it...but one pair of custom made boots and I was spoiled for life.
> 
> Your Dad must have paid a mint for his boots.



My feet are the same, one size difference.
If I remember right I think he was paying about $400 around 1979 or 80. The sole & heel on the right boot was built up about 1 1/2". There was a guy at one shoe shop that would take a size 6 out of one box and an 11 1/2 out of another and sell them to him as a pair. Dad asked him how he could do that, what did he do with the other pair? The guy said he just sent them back to the mfg. telling them someone screwed up.

Andy


----------



## madhatte (Feb 26, 2013)

I've recently started having trouble with what I believe to be plantar fasciitis. Thinking about throwing down the money for a pair of custom boots. Lace-to-toe or no will be at the recommendation of the maker. I like 'em but can go either way.


----------



## paccity (Feb 26, 2013)

i like the lacetotoe the others look like clown shoes on my big flippers. was nice last summer to be able to sinch them up to support the broke big toe.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 26, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I've recently started having trouble with what I believe to be plantar fasciitis. Thinking about throwing down the money for a pair of custom boots. Lace-to-toe or no will be at the recommendation of the maker. I like 'em but can go either way.



Bummer dude. I have PF too. I have had 3 or 4 cortizone shots, they're no fun either, to control the pain. Ultrasound helped too. I would recommend you deeply massage your feet starting pronto. Custom boots really help. I often wear Marine Corp jungle boots that Cody sent mr from Ft Leonard Wood last summer. Soft soles and a rocker heel. If you can see a podiatrist soon.


----------



## paccity (Feb 26, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Bummer dude. I have PF too. I have had 3 or 4 cortizone shots, they're no fun either, to control the pain. Ultrasound helped too. I would recommend you deeply massage your feet starting pronto. Custom boots really help. I often wear Marine Corp jungle boots that Cody sent mr from Ft Leonard Wood last summer. Soft soles and a rocker heel. If you can see a podiatrist soon.



how's cody like ft lost in the woods. . spent my basic and advanced there in 81. ask him if he has run the rollercoaster.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 26, 2013)

paccity said:


> how's cody like ft lost in the woods. . spent my basic and advanced there in 81. ask him if he has run the rollercoaster.



He was there for just a few months last summer in his MOS school (heavy equipment operator). The Marines ran everywhere while the Army laid in the shade because it was too hot. True story. I ask him about the run.

Added: nope Cody doesn't know the roller coaster.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 26, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I've recently started having trouble with what I believe to be plantar fasciitis. Thinking about throwing down the money for a pair of custom boots. Lace-to-toe or no will be at the recommendation of the maker. I like 'em but can go either way.



BTW my PF is much better these day but my left foot is really flat now.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 26, 2013)

My whites (smoke jumpers) and viberg/hoffmans (calks) are both lace to toe, I feel like lace to toe gives me a little better balance while stumbling though the woods...

Some day I would like to spend the cash on custom made boots, got one squirshed foot that's now 1/2 flat footed and the other is mostly normal.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Feb 26, 2013)

The old man has PF. That %#$! is not fun! Watched him hobble around tons. He had some Kuliens made. Seemed to help some. He's a little disappointed with the finish though. They fit great but having problems with the soles. He's also had a couple cortizone shots as well and helped him quite a bit. 

2dogs you said you did ultrasound, was that a treatment for the PF?


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2013)

I was diagnosed with PF years ago. Got the shots and some temporary orthotics from the podiatrist. 
Finally, I went to a Birkenstock store and they had some funny looking cork arch supports. I wore those and got better. I still have them and if the feet flare up, off come the orthotics (for bunions now) and in go the cork arch supports. 

According to that podiatrist, we forester types were doomed to have heel problems from so much walking on uneven ground. I did some extra curricular jogging at that time too.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 26, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> The old man has PF. That %#$! is not fun! Watched him hobble around tons. He had some Kuliens made. Seemed to help some. He's a little disappointed with the finish though. They fit great but having problems with the soles. He's also had a couple cortizone shots as well and helped him quite a bit.
> 
> 2dogs you said you did ultrasound, was that a treatment for the PF?



I've had US for my left knee, trigger finger in my bird finger of my right hand, and yes for my PF. Good stuff.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 26, 2013)

slowp said:


> According to that podiatrist, we forester types were doomed to have heel problems from so much walking on uneven ground.



Pretty sure that's what's going on. Occupational Health gave me orthotics a couple of years ago the last time this acted up, but last week my right foot went crazy (usually it's the left one) and I could barely walk. Bought new shoes and one of those sleep brace things and it's lots better but still sore at the end of the day. If I wasn't working in such a swamp right now I'd switch from pacs to leather but I'll be damned if I'll voluntarily add trenchfoot to my ##### list. Ain't askin' for dry, just less wet.


----------



## paccity (Feb 26, 2013)

2dogs said:


> He was there for just a few months last summer in his MOS school (heavy equipment operator). The Marines ran everywhere while the Army laid in the shade because it was too hot. True story. I ask him about the run.
> 
> Added: nope Cody doesn't know the roller coaster.



that was my mos also. all my drills were airborn. ran our a$$es off. so he got to play at the big toy box.


----------



## Joe46 (Feb 27, 2013)

paccity said:


> that was my mos also. all my drills were airborn. ran our a$$es off. so he got to play at the big toy box.


Son also went there for Equipment Operator school for the SeaBees. I guess even the Air Force has some kind of equipment operator school there also.
Ok back to boots. I had a pair of Russell hunting boots custom made several years ago. I've found as I've gotten older my feet have seemed to increase in size. Boots don't fit as well as they used to:frown:


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 27, 2013)

paccity said:


> that was my mos also. all my drills were airborn. ran our a$$es off. so he got to play at the big toy box.



If you get to meet Cody at a GTG ask him what the Marines think when you run a dozer out of fuel.


----------



## paccity (Feb 27, 2013)

2dogs said:


> If you get to meet Cody at a GTG ask him what the Marines think when you run a dozer out of fuel.



i will.. when i was training there, a guy ran one out and they made him pac a 5 gal jerry can out threw the mud till it was full. i'll bet he never ran one out again.


----------



## paccity (Feb 27, 2013)

Joe46 said:


> Son also went there for Equipment Operator school for the SeaBees. I guess even the Air Force has some kind of equipment operator school there also.
> Ok back to boots. I had a pair of Russell hunting boots custom made several years ago. I've found as I've gotten older my feet have seemed to increase in size. Boots don't fit as well as they used to:frown:



if your in the military thats the place for your training on heavy equp.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 27, 2013)

The training staff didn't know how to flat tow the dozer or even if it could be towed. They ended up running a fuel tender out to it. He did say that the Sargeant said a bad word or two.


----------



## paccity (Feb 27, 2013)

2dogs said:


> The training staff didn't know how to flat tow the dozer or even if it could be towed. They ended up running a fuel tender out to it. He did say that the Sargeant said a bad word or two.



they must be getting soft now day's, when i was there they knew the status of all the equipment. they would watch some one run one out and make them pay.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 27, 2013)

dozers have a fuel gauge don't they? its bad enough to run out on flat ground next to the crummy let alone trudging back and forth through mud with jerry cans...


----------



## paccity (Feb 27, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> dozers have a fuel gauge don't they? its bad enough to run out on flat ground next to the crummy let alone trudging back and forth through mud with jerry cans...


 there are some dull sticks out there. having common sense is not a requirement to join the military. but thank goodness that most are pretty sharp. the 7e and f's that we had did not have gauges , old stuff back then. hopefully they have a little more modern stuff now,.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 27, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> dozers have a fuel gauge don't they? its bad enough to run out on flat ground next to the crummy let alone trudging back and forth through mud with jerry cans...



He was checking the fuel gauge but read it wrong.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 27, 2013)

paccity said:


> there are some dull sticks out there. having common sense is not a requirement to join the military. but thank goodness that most are pretty sharp. the 7e and f's that we had did not have gauges , old stuff back then. hopefully they have a little more modern stuff now,.



Be careful what you say about my son.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 27, 2013)

A good pair of well fitted lace-up-boots will keep a man on his feet longer. An old Boy Scout Motto, 'Be Prepared'.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 27, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Be careful what you say about my son.



I don't think that "dull stick" remark was aimed at your son. I've met him and he's one sharp, squared away young man. If paccity met him I'm sure he'd agree.

But, as a veteran, I gotta agree with paccity...there _are_ some dull sticks in the military. Law of averages...


----------



## Joe46 (Feb 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I don't think that "dull stick" remark was aimed at your son. I've met him and he's one sharp, squared away young man. If paccity met him I'm sure he'd agree.
> 
> But, as a veteran, I gotta agree with paccity...there _are_ some dull sticks in the military. Law of averages...



Son was doing a job at a Military school in Monterey, Ca. Had another E6 EO working for him. This person could not even do a pre trip on a piece of equipment. I guess this person worked out semi OK as a flagger.


----------



## Torquey Todd (Feb 27, 2013)

Sagetown said:


> A good pair of well fitted lace-up-boots will keep a man on his feet longer. An old Boy Scout Motto, 'Be Prepared'.



In fact, a current motto.

I have a pair of those HHs. They're comfortable and I like them. But they're relatively soft, and if they were lace-to-toe, the life of their good fit for me would be longer.

How is the tongue leather of yours holding up, with no tongue protector in there, and with HH's lace studs having kind of rough backs to them that rub the tongue? Mine are a bit chewed.


----------



## paccity (Feb 27, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Be careful what you say about my son.



whoa, back the crummy back. was not referring to cody.. that was a generalization. no offense to you or your fine young marine.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 27, 2013)

paccity said:


> whoa, back the crummy back. Was not referring to cody.. That was a generalization. No offense to you or your fine young marine.



ok


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 27, 2013)

Torquey Todd said:


> In fact, a current motto.
> 
> I have a pair of those HHs. They're comfortable and I like them. But they're relatively soft, and if they were lace-to-toe, the life of their good fit for me would be longer.
> 
> How is the tongue leather of yours holding up, with no tongue protector in there, and with HH's lace studs having kind of rough backs to them that rub the tongue? Mine are a bit chewed.


 
There are no burrs on the lacing studs to cause damage to the tongues of this pair. This is my first pair, and so far I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 28, 2013)

This is one of the first sites I put in my favorites file.

Ian's Shoelace Site - Introduction


----------



## Torquey Todd (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the input, folks, I appreciate it.


----------

